# Moving to brisbane - salary 80K in enough ?



## rajjano (Mar 27, 2013)

My job offer came through today and the total remuneration package is 80K incl super. Do you think this is a fair deal for survival in Brisbane. I am currently in the India and looking for change. They are offering visa 457. I am IT Developer profession. 

Do you guys think $80K is enough for a couple to survive in Brisbane(Toowong). 

Opinions and Help much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

you should do okay with that.. 
what;s your profile and yr of experience?


----------



## rajjano (Mar 27, 2013)

superm said:


> you should do okay with that..
> what;s your profile and yr of experience?


Thank you Superm...

I have around 5.8 years of IT Application Development experience. Profile is Application Development - designation - IT Developer


----------



## S58cRenu (Dec 29, 2012)

Let me see . . . 

How much do you think you would be making in IND? 

If it's nowhere near 50k. I would move NOW. Don't even wait for the Visa. . Just kidding man.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

rajjano said:


> My job offer came through today and the total remuneration package is 80K incl super. Do you think this is a fair deal for survival in Brisbane. I am currently in the India and looking for change. They are offering visa 457. I am IT Developer profession.
> 
> Do you guys think $80K is enough for a couple to survive in Brisbane(Toowong).
> 
> Opinions and Help much appreciated. Thanks


Will your partner be working? That should be fine. Certainly better than fine if your partner will be working as well.


----------



## rajjano (Mar 27, 2013)

ozbound12 said:


> Will your partner be working? That should be fine. Certainly better than fine if your partner will be working as well.


thank you..
no she is house wife...


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

I believe for 457 - thats the kind of offer one get with this exper.
You would be doing okay - but might get difficult when kid/s come!


----------



## afro (Mar 28, 2013)

My Brother lives on less than that in Sydney with 2 kids...it's tight but they make it by. I'm sure $80 000 for a couple will be more than enough.


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

rajjano said:


> My job offer came through today and the total remuneration package is 80K incl super. Do you think this is a fair deal for survival in Brisbane. I am currently in the India and looking for change. They are offering visa 457. I am IT Developer profession.
> 
> Do you guys think $80K is enough for a couple to survive in Brisbane(Toowong).
> 
> Opinions and Help much appreciated. Thanks


Hi

Welcome to Brisbane 

80K is a decent salary unless you are looking for great savings. Moreover take this an opportunity to come to Australia, explore the market, apply PR and move on. This is not your life time salary anyway

I live in Taringa, next to Toowong 

Good Luck


----------



## rajjano (Mar 27, 2013)

EE-India said:


> Hi
> 
> Welcome to Brisbane
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for your valuable response.. i will be moving to brisbane..thanks once again...


----------



## Mandar (Sep 24, 2012)

rajjano said:


> My job offer came through today and the total remuneration package is 80K incl super. Do you think this is a fair deal for survival in Brisbane. I am currently in the India and looking for change. They are offering visa 457. I am IT Developer profession.
> 
> Do you guys think $80K is enough for a couple to survive in Brisbane(Toowong).
> 
> Opinions and Help much appreciated. Thanks


Whatever you are I think your visa type is 457 sponsor visa not the TR or PR,
How much visa belongs to you 2, 3, 5 years or more?

If you found your kinda job in europe or canada or us just think about that side!!!!!!!!!

I just give you true advise about the IT field, here they outsourcing everything which is related to IT in Hyderabad, Mumbai Gurgaon etc.

four your information please?

Just think and than take decision, after all decision is yours to move in australia or us, canada, europe????????


----------



## Wonky Donky (Apr 1, 2013)

Your salary 'package' of 80k here in Oz will include superannuation (retirement pension fund) payment, currently this is a mandatory employer payment at 9% but may have been calculated at 10% in your offer as this will be increased shortly across the board. Don't factor this in your living income as although it is your money, it has to be invested and you cannot spend it until you retire.
Income tax will be approximately 35% (as a rough guide), calculated after your superannuation is taken out. 
So, taking all of the above into consideration, an 80k salary package will give you around $46,800 net pa (or $3900 per month). I live in the Brisbane area and would not feel comfortable trying to live a good lifestyle in an area such as Toowong for that kind of money? 
Sorry to burst your bubble. Please don't get me wrong as 80k is a good salary (and above the average income) but would be more manageable if living in a less expensive area (probably further out of the city itself). Having said that, (and not knowing your intended lifestyle or anticipated living standards) if you are single and share accommodation with 2-3 other wage earners you would be in a better position for areas such as Toowong. Hope this helps WD


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Wonky Donky said:


> Your salary 'package' of 80k here in Oz will include superannuation (retirement pension fund) payment, currently this is a mandatory employer payment at 9% but may have been calculated at 10% in your offer as this will be increased shortly across the board. Don't factor this in your living income as although it is your money, it has to be invested and you cannot spend it until you retire.
> Income tax will be approximately 35% (as a rough guide), calculated after your superannuation is taken out.
> So, taking all of the above into consideration, an 80k salary package will give you around $46,800 net pa (or $3900 per month). I live in the Brisbane area and would not feel comfortable trying to live a good lifestyle in an area such as Toowong for that kind of money?
> Sorry to burst your bubble. Please don't get me wrong as 80k is a good salary (and above the average income) but would be more manageable if living in a less expensive area (probably further out of the city itself). Having said that, (and not knowing your intended lifestyle or anticipated living standards) if you are single and share accommodation with 2-3 other wage earners you would be in a better position for areas such as Toowong. Hope this helps WD


Sorry, but no, the OP's income tax would not be 35% and I'm not really sure where you're getting that from. The effective tax rate would be closer to 22% not including the medicare levy. Even if the super is included in the $80k package, net income still ends up being about $4700 a month.

pay calculator


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

rajjano said:


> Thank you very much for your valuable response.. i will be moving to brisbane..thanks once again...


That's excellent decision , I'm not sure about government benefits for 457 visa but even without those $80k is very good salary. You would be doing pretty good. A person I know he is earning almost the same is looking forward to mortgage his own home. 

Your take home would be around $60k, which comes to $5k a month, whereas your monthly expenses would not be more than $3.5k anyways .

In case of any assistance please give me a shout.

Good luck!

Hassan


----------



## Wonky Donky (Apr 1, 2013)

To Ozbound 12: I stand corrected on the tax. Thank you sir, I was merely doing calcs on the back of an envelope (and my input was more about the location our applicant friend was intending to live). A lesson learned! (And thanks for the ref to the pay calculator).
For the record, I used the Aussie tax office info and wish to correct my original statement with the following:-
Taxable income on $80,000 after super (@10%)
$72000 
Tax $14947
Medicare levy $1192
Net annual income $55,861
(Monthly $4,665)
I still believe this is going to be tight for an affluent area such as Toowong.
Check out realestatecomau to see property rental costs or purchase cost for this area (or any other location in Aus)
Humble apologies to all & have a great day! WD


----------



## rajjano (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you very much all.. it is really helpful replies from all of you... However if anyone to add something then please do that...


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

rajjano said:


> Thank you very much all.. it is really helpful replies from all of you... However if anyone to add something then please do that...


Please note that expenses depends on individual's lifestyle and priorities....as per my personal experience my expenses are far below than people have estimated for me before I migrated! So IMHO do get a general idea but please don't set it in stone....your experience would be different and probably you'll expense much less!! Further a stage comes when you get bombarded with different opinions...that is, confused and bogged down!! 

Good luck!!


----------

